# Congratulations to Dbrazzil



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

So proud of you!!!!! BTW... great outfit. Very professional.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They both look beautiful Great color to show off the dog Good JOB!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

That's great and what a pretty little dog. I love the black toys!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. Thankyou Amerique2 for all the great pictures. You made us both look good! Noir and I have both worked really hard to get to this point.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

dbrazzil said:


> Thanks everyone for all the compliments. Thankyou Amerique2 for all the great pictures. You made us both look good! Noir and I have both worked really hard to get to this point.


Dahling you looked Mahvelous  Now remember that is now your lucky outfit gotta have at least one .........


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

You're so welcome for the photos but you and Noir made yourselves look good. Remember when you were concerned about her not holding her tail up in the ring---well, she's mastered that lesson. She held it up all around the ring. You two made a pretty pair!


----------

